# I need your best recipes featuring avocado!



## capnkid (Jan 12, 2015)

There's a cooking competition at my workplace with avocado as a 'secret  ingredient' of sorts. The first prize is a hefty gift card for Sprouts,  and I could definitely use groceries as a poor college student! Any and  all of your suggestions and ideas would be most helpful


----------



## capnkid (Jan 12, 2015)

I was originally thinking of doing something like a southwest avocado salad, with  some diced avocado, tomato, beans and cilantro, with a dressing of olive  oil, cumin, lime juice, and maybe a little vinegar. It seemed a bit  simple and predictable to me however.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2015)

I like fried avocado and onions on top of a salad with bacon-cilantro dressing.  Sliced hard boiled eggs, grape tomatoes and ham.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 12, 2015)

I would just incorporate it into a nice bruschetta, how about this..

start by buying or making a nice bread, maybe a french loaf, sourdough, italian, your pick, something crusty with a soft center is what I prefer...

cube your avocado, toss it with oil and coat a pan, char the outside of them, should only take about a minute..

in a bowl combine your avocado, a diced mango, 1 TBL cilantro {fresh and cut}, 1 finely chopped garlic clove, 1/2 of a red bell pepper diced, 1/4 cup diced red onion, a pinch of orange zest, 2 TBL lime juice, and 2 TBL olive oil.

Cut your bread into serving sizes or in half if you are going to make a large bruschetta and cut it there...
Brush it with olive oil and toast in a preheated 400 degree oven...

After its toasted on all sides to your liking, mound on the mango avocado salsa.

Then salt and pepper to taste, you can also do a bit of a balsamic drizzle {but before serving not too far in advance you dont want it soggy}.  I just mix a bit of sugar/honey and olive oil with some balsamic vinegar...

The sky is the limit with something like this, you can cook up some sweet bacon {maple, apple, ect}, extra extra crispy, and sprinkle that over the top of the finished product, some chopped pecans, ect ect ect

I have made this before, actually about 2 weeks before xmas we had some friends over and I made 3 different bruschettas, this was everyones favorite, my favorite was one I make using cherry tomatoes, bacon, fresh mozzarella, banana peppers, fresh basil, and the balsamic glaze.  But that one wont fit your challenge..


GOOD LUCK..

One more note, if you are going to make your own bread and split it down the center I egg wash just the sides and put cornmeal on the pan and sprinkle a bit on top.  I mix some spinach and garlic into the batch, then I roll them into long flat loaves, and don't use the lame on them, I mix it lazy with a bit less yeast and sugar...  Then I flip the loaf as soon as its firm enough in the oven.  This way you get 2 identical-ish halves, when you split a normal loaf you get a top and bottom, the way I do it I get 2 bottoms...


----------



## Silversage (Jan 12, 2015)

I do a shrimp sous vide in a vanilla and smoked paprika butter sauce with avocado over rice.  It's wonderful!

I'm sure you could adapt something like that to a traditional cooking method.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2015)

capnkid said:


> I was originally thinking of doing something like a southwest avocado salad, with some diced avocado, tomato, beans and cilantro, with a dressing of olive oil, cumin, lime juice, and maybe a little vinegar. It seemed a bit simple and predictable to me however.


 
Oh, but southwest avocado/bean salad is SOOO good!  Not really in the 'cooking' category, but here's a salad I have made at least a dozen times over the past couple of years, and it's *always* a hit. I've tweaked it a bit and saved my changes. 

Black Bean, Corn and Avocado Salad

1/3 cup fresh lime juice 
1/2 cup olive oil (that's way too much...1/4 c is plenty) 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper (I leave this out and sub 1/2 tsp cumin instead)

2 (15 ounce) cans black beans, rinsed and drained 
1 1/2 cups frozen corn kernels 
1 avocado - peeled, pitted and diced (or two!)
1 red bell pepper, chopped 
2 tomatoes, chopped 
6 green onions, thinly sliced (I use chopped red onion) 
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro (optional) (that might be too much for some, I love cilantro)

Place lime juice, olive oil, garlic, salt, and cumin in a small jar. Cover with lid, and shake until ingredients are well mixed.

In a salad bowl, combine beans, corn, avocado, bell pepper, tomatoes, onions, and cilantro. Shake lime dressing, and pour it over the salad. Stir salad to coat vegetables and beans with dressing, and serve.

Better if it sits for a bit before serving. Mix everything but avocados, add them last and gently stir in so they don't get all broken up. They'll stay nice and green with the lime juice dressing. So yummy.

And welcome to DC, capnkid! Good luck on your competition, and stick around! 

Black Bean and Corn Salad II Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2015)

That sounds fantastic, Cheryl!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 12, 2015)

This one is a little unusual, but if you like Avocados, you'll like this. It's great on a hot summer day.

*Avocado-Lime Ice Cream*

*Ingredients:*

1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup fresh squeezed lime juice
3 ripe avocados, pitted and flesh roughly chopped
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 whole milk
1/2 cup Greek yogurt
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1 pinch salt
*Preparation:*

Mix lime juice and 1/4 cup sugar in a small sauce pan. Heat until sugar is completely dissolved. Refrigerate until well chilled.
Add lime juice mixture and remaining ingredients to a blender and puree until smooth.
Pour into an ice cream maker and churn for 25 minutes or according to manufacturer's instructions.
Transfer mixture (it will still be somewhat soft at this point) to a container and freeze for 4-6 hours or until mixture completely sets.


----------



## capnkid (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the feed back so far everyone! The real challenge now is deciding on one!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2015)

You've had some good advice here for winning ideas Cap, but if you live "out west" as in your profile, you will know to stick with a savory recipe like Cheryl's and others.

 In my life long opinion being here in "avocado land" and seeing countless contests, desserts made with avocado are never prize winners. They're interesting but just weird.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, Dawg and Kay....I've given this recipe out to whoever will listen to me over the past couple of years and glad to share again.  It's good with tortilla chips, wrapped in flour tortillas and cut into pinwheels, and just as is. And it holds up well for get togethers and potlucks, etc.  Going to have to get the ingredients to make it again, now that the OP has reminded me.


----------



## capnkid (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks, Dawg and Kay....I've given this recipe out to whoever will listen to me over the past couple of years and glad to share again.  It's good with tortilla chips, wrapped in flour tortillas and cut into pinwheels, and just as is. And it holds up well for get togethers and potlucks, etc.  Going to have to get the ingredients to make it again, now that the OP has reminded me.



I think I'm gonna go with yours! And try the others after for myself.. you can't go wrong with southwest salad! Might add some jicama for crunch!


----------



## Silversage (Jan 13, 2015)

I love avocado in my fish tacos.  They're real quick and easy to make.  Here's my favorite combo:

warmed tortilla - flour or corn - your choice
grilled fish - whatever you like or have on hand
shredded cabbage
avocado chunks
chipotle mayo
chopped fresh cilantro
good squeeze of fresh lime


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2015)

One of our favorite restaurants in Mexico makes an avocado pie that's wonderful.  Don't know what's in it, but it has a smooth, creamy texture similar to key lime pie.  It's a big seller.

And I would dig into that ice cream, Steve!  And I love fish tacos with avo too.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 13, 2015)

We've made Thai curry that calls for avocado in it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 13, 2015)

Ew! I couldn't imagine an avocado dessert being very nice at all.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Ew! I couldn't imagine an avocado dessert being very nice at all.




I must say, MC, don't knock it till you try it!  That was my first reaction before trying the avocado pie.  Now I'm a convert, it's luscious.  And it sells out every day!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 13, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I must say, MC, don't knock it till you try it! That was my first reaction before trying the avocado pie. Now I'm a convert, it's luscious.


Really? I must look up a recipe and see.


EDIT: Is it the recipe with condensed milk and cream that the poster says is often mistaken for key lime pie?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Really? I must look up a recipe and see.




I've asked, but the restaurant won't give me the recipe!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd try the avocado pie for sure, and the avocado ice cream.  It's not like it's pure avocado in either one, there are sweeteners added. 

Garlic ice cream is pretty popular up in Gilroy.  That sounds unusual too, but people like it or they wouldn't keep making it at the festivals. 

Dawg, I looked up avocado pie on allrecipes.  This sounds pretty good to me. 

Avocado Lime Cheesecake Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Ooh, that sounds like the perfect match between avo pie and avo ice cream.  

The pie we get is room temperature.  I don't think there's cream cheese in it, there may be some sweetened condensed milk involved.  

I will continue to pester them for their recipe the next time we get down there.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 13, 2015)

OK - here's mine:

I LOVE breakfast sandwiches and have over the years come up with several incarnations that include avocado - think egg mcmuffin but better (and vegetarian).

Toasted English muffin
2 fried eggs or eggs poached fairly firm
slice of pepper jack
A few slices of avocado that have been tossed in lime juice. Alternatively you can make a quick mash and incorporate a few squeezes of lime - top with a little chopped cilantro.

Build it:
Bottom muffin half
1 egg
cheese
second egg
avocado
chopped cilantro (just a little)
Add a little hot sauce if desired.
top of muffin

Wrap this in a piece of parchment paper of foil to serve - hand food.

The avocado with the lime ends up tasting a bit like hollandaise.  it's wonderful and fast and the two egg stack makes this a fairly filling sandwich.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 13, 2015)

This is my avocado pie recipe. 

I took it in to work (after I had a slice) 2 nice ladies that I worked with tasted it and did not share with the rest of the office and asked for the recipe. 

http://youtu.be/utQb7ai3YEU


----------



## Silversage (Jan 13, 2015)

CraigC said:


> We've made Thai curry that calls for avocado in it.



That's an interesting concept.  I've never heard of avocado in Thai food. Obviously I've missed something.  Do you have a recipe to share?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2015)

powerplantop said:


> This is my avocado pie recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This looks like it's very similar to what we had.  I don't know how you refrained from licking the spoon though, PPO.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 14, 2015)

Silversage said:


> That's an interesting concept. I've never heard of avocado in Thai food. Obviously I've missed something. Do you have a recipe to share?


 
We first had it from a local Thai restaurant.  It's a Massaman curry with potatoes, then right before serving they add in cashews and avocado chunks.  I don't know if he has a recipe that he uses or just wings it when he makes it at home.  I'm sure he'll answer when he gets up.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 14, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> This looks like it's very similar to what we had.  I don't know how you refrained from licking the spoon though, PPO.



I did lick the spoon, just not on camera!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2015)

I test drove a seafood recipe  before the holidays that included avocado cream and avocado balls (pain-in-the-butt to do). The avocado cream was interesting. I know that avocado is used to substitute for butter or shortening in baked recipes. From what I've read, it is a 1:1 substitution. If the focus of the contest is to use the avocado as a "secret" ingredient, I think that would be what I'd be trying to track down and then see where that inspiration would take me. My first thought would be to look for recipes using avocado instead of butter (maybe some vegan recipes or lactose intolerant recipes). I would also see if I could track down fresh or dried avocado leaves to use as seasoning...and maybe try to incorporate avocado oil in as well.  I keep trying to get an avocado "tree" started, but can't seem to get it to sprout. I had one years ago...never knew I could use the leaves...


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 14, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I've asked, but the restaurant won't give me the recipe!


 There are a few on the internet. On "All Recipes" IIRC from looking yesterday.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> There are a few on the internet. On "All Recipes" IIRC from looking yesterday.




Thanks MC, but I think I'll stick with the restaurant's.  They do it so well!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2015)

Technically, the avocado is a fruit. In some countries, it is treated more like a fruit than a vegetable. Whereas rhubarb is a vegetable and is treated in some parts of the world as a fruit...I prefer savoury rhubarb dishes and can go savoury or sweet when it comes to an avocado. I have made the avocado lime ice cream--it was delicious. Now that I am teaching a friend's young lads how to cook (and the family happens to be vegan/vegetarian--some days they eat vegan dishes, other days not--I make a lot of vegetarian dishes, but do use traditional ingredients in a lot of things), I will explore using avocado to replace shortening in baked goods. We have vegetarian sausage on the to do list...testing on how to get the "fat" content in without using beef or pork fat...wondering if avocado could supply some of that...paneer is another option with 11% fat. EVOO, paneer and avocado might be tested to provide the fat content so we don't end up with dry sausages/veggie dogs...but I digress.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 14, 2015)

Can I suggest a coupe glass or similar with diced avocado, and strawberries with a raspberry coulis sauce. simple but delicious


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 14, 2015)

MY friend in Brazil makes avocado milk shakes all the time.  Other than the milk and avocado, Im not sure what else goes in there.  Never got myself to try it though.

Michael Symon posted an avocado/ chocolate  brownie recently,  but I think the avocado is more for texture than taste, so Im guessing the chocolate would over power the avocado taste, making it not much of an avocado dish at all.

Chocolate Peanut Pie Recipe by Michael Symon - The Chew


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2015)

Interesting, Larry.  I wonder if you could use avocado in cakes or brownies like you might use applesauce, as a fat replacement.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 15, 2015)

There are so many ideas here for the beloved avocado.  Some I've done before, some new ways of some old faves, and some completely new ways I've never heard of.  I'll be checking this thread often, and I hope that capnkid comes back.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 15, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Interesting, Larry. I wonder if you could use avocado in cakes or brownies like you might use applesauce, as a fat replacement.


You missed my comment--it is a 1:1 replacement for shortening or butter.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 16, 2015)

Despite their high oil content avocados are amazingly good for you/us so I don't suppose it matters how you serve them. 

My favourite way is just a ripe Hass avocado and a spoon. 

I don't like the bright green smooth skinned ones very much. They tend to be a bit bitter when we get them here.

When you've used the flesh the inside of the skin rubbed onto hands or elbows or even face makes a good moisturiser.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2015)

Martha Stewart was on the Today show this morning, and made a chocolate pudding with avocado.  The hosts were all raving about how good it was.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Despite their high oil content avocados are amazingly good for you/us so I don't suppose it matters how you serve them.
> 
> My favourite way is just a ripe Hass avocado and a spoon.
> 
> ...


Avocado, a drizzle of avocado oil, fresh lime juice, crushed garlic, and S&P is how we often eat them (obviously, with a spoon and cut in half, pit/stone removed). I love avocado oil as a skin moisturizer.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 16, 2015)

menumaker said:


> Can I suggest a coupe glass or similar with diced avocado, and strawberries with a raspberry coulis sauce. simple but delicious


That sounds very good.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 16, 2015)

Shrimp & avocado are always a good combo.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 17, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I don't like the bright green smooth skinned ones very much. They tend to be a bit bitter when we get them here.



Although I'm not a fan of avocado (don't dislike them - just always thought they are sort of blah, both taste and texture, although I do like dips made with them), they were readily available when we lived in the Bahamas, so ours were always fresh and ripe.  They grow the smooth skinned ones there, only they call them "pears" (I bet 1/3 of the Out Island Bahamians have a pear tree in their yards).  

And they are huge, sometimes as large as an average size cantaloupe.  My wife likes them and she would use one avocado for 2 or 3 dishes.  They don't age well once peeled and pitted, so she had avocado for 2 or 3 meals almost consecutively.  One of those fruits made for a really large, party sized batch of guacamole.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 17, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Although I'm not a fan of avocado (don't dislike them - just always thought they are sort of blah, both taste and texture, although I do like dips made with them), they were readily available when we lived in the Bahamas, so ours were always fresh and ripe.  They grow the smooth skinned ones there, only they call them "pears" (I bet 1/3 of the Out Island Bahamians have a pear tree in their yards).
> 
> And they are huge, sometimes as large as an average size cantaloupe.  My wife likes them and she would use one avocado for 2 or 3 dishes.  They don't age well once peeled and pitted, so she had avocado for 2 or 3 meals almost consecutively.  One of those fruits made for a really large, party sized batch of guacamole.



There are several kinds of them. The tree we have is a smooth skin, lite green. Probably the same as in the Bahamas.


----------

